# power antenna doesnt go up



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

alright guys the power antenna on my 86 quit goin up and down the other day. i can move it by hand and i hear the motor running when i turn the car/radio off so im pretty sure it broke/disconnected somewhere. ever happen to any of you guys? what do i do to fix it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. very common. replace the antenna mast. get a new one off e-bay or at the dealership.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

ok thanks man


----------

